

USCIS summit on founder immigration - Wed 22 in MV - deyan
http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.5af9bb95919f35e66f614176543f6d1a/?vgnextoid=180cfac2f5825310VgnVCM100000082ca60aRCRD&vgnextchannel=e0b081c52aa38210VgnVCM100000082ca60aRCRD

======
deyan
Just wanted to let everyone know about this event - it is a summit put
together by the USCIS on immigration as part of their EIR program. I heard
about it from the Hackers & Founders mailing list
([http://www.hackersandfounders.com/events/52125332/?eventId=5...](http://www.hackersandfounders.com/events/52125332/?eventId=52125332&action=detail)).

I signed up and put the draft agenda into my Dropbox for anyone interested -
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/435737/EIR%20Summit%20Agenda.pdf>

For many of us - not just immigrants but also founders/managers who want top
foreign talent - immigration is a hugely important issue and this event is a
unique chance to contribute to shaping a better policy. I hope to see you all
there.

